# Confirmation To Verify You Like A Post Gots Ta Go



## AnjelLuvs

anyone having thi issue?!


----------



## shortycocoa

Yes!!!!  It's been happening for a while now, at least a week.  I hit the back button once because I thought it was a mistake, but it kept happening.  At least it doesn't happen after EVERY SINGLE POST.

I didn't count, but it seems to happen after every 5-10 posts or so.

There was also something else weird going on with posting replies too.  I didn't say anything because I chalked it up to be some type of upgrade because it's never happened before.


----------



## brooklyngal73

Yes, it's beyond annoying!

WHY?!


----------



## Rina88

I was just going to start a thread on this too. It is truly beyond annoying!


----------



## HappyAtLast

Yes, I was experiencing that problem in Firefox.  I made a thread on it.  I had to turn off Adblock to make it go away.  What's the connect?  I have no idea!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

HappyAtLast said:


> Yes, I was experiencing that problem in Firefox.  I made a thread on it.  I had to turn off Adblock to make it go away.  What's the connect?  I have no idea!


*That is my exact setup, I will jus deal as turning it of is no bueno, I love the no ads look, Lol*


----------



## prettyinpurple

HappyAtLast said:


> Yes, I was experiencing that problem in Firefox.  I made a thread on it.  I had to turn off Adblock to make it go away.  What's the connect?  I have no idea!


That did not work for me in Chrome so I turned ad block back on again.


----------



## Kimiche

It just started happening to me recently.  I was liking a few comments and I got the prompt back to back.


----------



## dimopoulos

Can someone give me a screenshot or let me know what the confirmation box says?

I have tried this on Chrome and Firefox and liked everyone's posts on this topic with no confirmation dialogs popping up. I am not using any ad blockers or anything like that so if you do let me know which one you are using so that I can try and replicate the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Honey Bee

dimopoulos said:


> Can someone give me a screenshot or let me know what the confirmation box says?
> 
> I have tried this on Chrome and Firefox and liked everyone's posts on this topic with no confirmation dialogs popping up. I am not using any ad blockers or anything like that so if you do let me know which one you are using so that I can try and replicate the problem.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know how to do screenshots, but I'm on Firefox and this is what happens. I click like and instead of just moving along, it opens a page that says 'Are you sure you want to like this post?' Click ok and it takes you back to the conversation.

Very annoying.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I put a screenshot in my Firefox thread. 3rd post. 
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/problem-using-site-in-firefox.770777/#post-21827999


dimopoulos said:


> Can someone give me a screenshot or let me know what the confirmation box says?
> 
> I have tried this on Chrome and Firefox and liked everyone's posts on this topic with no confirmation dialogs popping up. I am not using any ad blockers or anything like that so if you do let me know which one you are using so that I can try and replicate the problem.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## brooklyngal73

Will this problem be fixed any time soon?  Now I get a confirmation for EVERY post that I like!  I also got an error message when I want to reply to a thread. 



HappyAtLast said:


> I put a screenshot in my Firefox thread. 3rd post.
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/problem-using-site-in-firefox.770777/#post-21827999


----------



## movingforward

dimopoulos said:


> Can someone give me a screenshot or let me know what the confirmation box says?
> 
> I have tried this on Chrome and Firefox and liked everyone's posts on this topic with no confirmation dialogs popping up. I am not using any ad blockers or anything like that so if you do let me know which one you are using so that I can try and replicate the problem.
> 
> Thanks!



Also the "comment" box is missing for me.  I have to quote a post, publish it and then go back and edit to add my comments.  

Plus I can't start any new threads.  I restarted my computer and cleaned cookies and I still have this problem.


----------



## Honey Bee

movingforward said:


> Also the "comment" box is missing for me.  I have to quote a post, publish it and then go back and edit to add my comments.



ME TOO!


----------



## movingforward

Honey Bee said:


> ME TOO!



 I would like your post but I don't want to go through the confirmation.


----------



## Honey Bee

movingforward said:


> I would like your post but I don't want to go through the confirmation.


I went through a whoooole lot of trouble just to say...


----------



## MzLady78

movingforward said:


> Also the "comment" box is missing for me.  I have to quote a post, publish it and then go back and edit to add my comments.
> 
> Plus I can't start any new threads.  I restarted my computer and cleaned cookies and I still have this problem.



I'm having the same problem, along with the "likes" issue. SMH.


----------



## imaginary

movingforward said:


> Also the "comment" box is missing for me.  I have to quote a post, publish it and then go back and edit to add my comments.
> 
> Plus I can't start any new threads.  I restarted my computer and cleaned cookies and I still have this problem.



I too have to go through this headache with the liking and replying. And this hasn't been fixed even without adblocks.

ETA: On top of this I cant load the website in IE or Chrome. Chrome give an error: ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH

This is very frustrating.


----------



## DeltaQT

A couple of issues I'm having:

(1). I am unable to create new posts. I only see the title bar; there is no comment box.

(2). I cannot post a new reply to a thread. I can only reply via the quote function from another post.

(3). I am receiving the "Are you sure you want to like this post?" page as well...


----------



## SweetNic_JA

DeltaQT said:


> A couple of issues I'm having:
> 
> (1). I am unable to create new posts. I only see the title bar; there is no comment box.
> 
> (2). I cannot post a new reply to a thread. I can only reply via the quote function from another post.
> 
> (3). I am receiving the "Are you sure you want to like this post?" page as well...



I having the same problem and it started last night.

The comment box is missing. I have to reply to someone's post first, then i have to edit that post in order to see a text box and make a reply. 

I'm also getting that confirmation screen EVERYTIME I try to like a comment.

Thnx


----------



## LdyKamz

DeltaQT said:


> A couple of issues I'm having:
> 
> (1). I am unable to create new posts. I only see the title bar; there is no comment box.
> 
> (2). I cannot post a new reply to a thread. I can only reply via the quote function from another post.
> 
> (3). I am receiving the "Are you sure you want to like this post?" page as well...



These are my exact problems. Except I didn't know that I could quote a post and it would let me reply. But I also didn't know that when you quote a post it just publishes it without letting you write anything and you would have to edit. I just figured I couldn't write anything at all.

I am also receiving the are you sure you want to like this post but now it's after every single like.


----------



## fatimablush

DeltaQT said:


> A couple of issues I'm having:
> 
> (1). I am unable to create new posts. I only see the title bar; there is no comment box.
> 
> (2). I cannot post a new reply to a thread. I can only reply via the quote function from another post.
> 
> (3). I am receiving the "Are you sure you want to like this post?" page as well...




ok 

 i thought it was just me...every thing is good on my iPad. when i type from the laptop i get these problems. what is going on now...

i thought i was banned.


----------



## BrandNew

DeltaQT said:


> A couple of issues I'm having:
> 
> (1). I am unable to create new posts. I only see the title bar; there is no comment box.
> 
> (2). I cannot post a new reply to a thread. I can only reply via the quote function from another post.
> 
> (3). I am receiving the "Are you sure you want to like this post?" page as well...



I'm experiencing all the above issues as well.


----------



## brooklyngal73

DeltaQT said:


> A couple of issues I'm having:
> 
> (1). I am unable to create new posts. I only see the title bar; there is no comment box.
> 
> (2). I cannot post a new reply to a thread. I can only reply via the quote function from another post.
> 
> (3). I am receiving the "Are you sure you want to like this post?" page as well...



Odd thing is that I can like/reply to posts when on my iPhone (safari browser). smh


----------



## VeryBecoming

Having the same issue on my laptop (using Chrome) except I can't even quote posts to reply.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

movingforward said:


> Also the "comment" box is missing for me.  I have to quote a post, publish it and then go back and edit to add my comments.
> 
> Plus I can't start any new threads.  I restarted my computer and cleaned cookies and I still have this problem.



@movingforward 
Just noticed this issue too?!?!  Had to reply and edit to even post this comment.


----------



## movingforward

@naturalmanenyc @VeryBecoming @brooklyngal73 

I'm using my work computer and we use Explorer 11(I believe).  No issues.   So I think it's something with Chrome and firefox. 

Plus when I use Safari (or whatever it is Apple uses) I don't have any issues.  My suggestion ladies is to use IE.  Until the problem is fix.


----------



## brooklyngal73

movingforward said:


> @naturalmanenyc @VeryBecoming @brooklyngal73
> 
> I'm using my work computer and we use Explorer 11(I believe).  No issues.   So I think it's something with Chrome and firefox.
> 
> Plus when I use Safari (or whatever it is Apple uses) I don't have any issues.  My suggestion ladies is to use IE.  Until the problem is fix.



Thanks, @movingforward 
Since I'm not an IE fan, I'll just have to surf through my phone w/ Safari.  

I'm hoping that they fix this soon.  Chrome is my preferred browser.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Having the same issues (annoying confirmation post, can't reply without the rigamarole) in every browser (Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Safari) except for Internet Explorer. I know it's not my laptop because I get the same problem on two separate laptops that worked fine until yesterday. I haven't changed settings on any of them. I've tried it with AdBlock on and off, rebooted my computer, cleaned my cookies, wiped my cache, logged out and logged back in....this is an LHCF issue, definitely not on my end.

The site works normally in IE, so at least there's that, but it's crazy to have to open another browser to view the site when I never needed to do that before. Plus I hate IE.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

movingforward said:


> @naturalmanenyc @VeryBecoming @brooklyngal73
> 
> I'm using my work computer and we use Explorer 11(I believe).  No issues.   So I think it's something with Chrome and firefox.
> 
> Plus when I use Safari (or whatever it is Apple uses) I don't have any issues.  My suggestion ladies is to use IE.  Until the problem is fix.



This is way too much effort, quote/reply then going back to edit.

The only browser I have with IE is my work computer, which I don't like to use for anything not work related.  I have Safari on my iPad though.  I prefer Chrome.


----------



## FelaShrine

Fixed.


----------



## brooklyngal73

FelaShrine said:


> Fixed.



Nuh-uh.....


----------



## FelaShrine

Yea I ust realized that I replied with IE. Sorry.

hate IE. This is quite annoying.


----------



## LizLeila

I am having these issues too.  It is extremely frustrating.

@dimopoulos   -- any update as to when it might be fixed.



DeltaQT said:


> A couple of issues I'm having:
> 
> (1). I am unable to create new posts. I only see the title bar; there is no comment box.
> 
> (2). I cannot post a new reply to a thread. I can only reply via the quote function from another post.
> 
> (3). I am receiving the "Are you sure you want to like this post?" page as well...


----------



## movingforward

FelaShrine said:


> Yea I ust realized that I replied with IE. Sorry.
> 
> hate IE. This is quite annoying.



I do too!  It's a pain to switch over to IE for one site; when all my other forums works just fine in Chrome.


----------



## CarmelCupcake

movingforward said:


> I do too!  It's a pain to switch over to IE for one site; when all my other forums works just fine in Chrome.


----------



## BlueNile

I had to also do a blank 'post reply" and then edit to make this post.
I'm also receiving the 'are you sure' prompt.

ETA-can't edit signature either.


----------



## MizzBFly

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> anyone having thi issue?!



^^ this and I also cannot reply to any posts on chrome or firefox the reply button missing. I have to reply to a response then edit and type what I want, this issue started for me yesterday @dimopoulos, what can I do, is this a general issue now?


----------



## mostamaziing

I have to use IE or my iPhone to make a new thread / post a new reply / edit my signature. It's just blank spaces. I mostly use Chrome but I alternate with Firefox. 

At first I was using my MacBook and none of the features were working on Firefox or Chrome. so I got on my Dell laptop to see if it was just my Mac having issues. Neither browsers would work on that one either. I opened the site up in IE as a last resort and everything works fine.

This is seriously inconvenient. I hope it gets fixed or someone can tell us what the heck we're doing wrong..


----------



## betteron2day

MizzBFly said:


> ^^ this and I also cannot reply to any posts on chrome or firefox the reply button missing. I have to reply to a response then edit and type what I want, this issue started for me yesterday @dimopoulos, what can I do, is this a general issue now?


----------



## betteron2day

LizLeila said:


> I am having these issues too.  It is extremely frustrating.
> 
> @dimopoulos   -- any update as to when it might be fixed.


----------



## MzLady78

Multiple threads about this and still no answers, huh? Typical.


----------



## DeltaQT

MzLady78 said:


> Multiple threads about this and still no answers, huh? Typical.



Nothing fixed over here either. I have to reply or start new threads on my phone. No Chrome, No FireFox at all. Also, the "Like" issue is extremely annoying...


----------



## SweetNic_JA

DeltaQT said:


> Nothing fixed over here either. I have to reply or start new threads on my phone. No Chrome, No FireFox at all. Also, the "Like" issue is extremely annoying...



This problem is going from bad to worse. Why isn't anyone replying? @dimopoulos @beverly

Is a fix coming soon? What caused this sudden change?


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*yup I just browse nowadays, and if really dig comment I will like, no posting threads, no making new commentary in threads, except this one... *


----------



## VeryBecoming

I've also noticed a lot more blank posts lately.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Everything has been restored it seems ladies... I can now like post without confirmation and reply with no hassle... Hope things are the same for you gals!!!*


----------



## brooklyngal73

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Everything has been restored it seems ladies... I can now like post without confirmation and reply with no hassle... Hope things are the same for you gals!!!*



It's been restored, but why weren't updates made in this thread?  A couple of "we know there's a problem, and we're working on it" would've been nice.  Instead there's radio silence.  Am I expecting too much?


----------



## DeltaQT

Fixed on my end too! Thank goodness!


----------



## HappyAtLast

DeltaQT said:


> Nothing fixed over here either. I have to reply or start new threads on my phone. No Chrome, No FireFox at all. Also, the "Like" issue is extremely annoying...


Nothing is fixed over here either, and it is worse.  In Firefox and Adblock on or off I'm getting all the same issues - stupid like confirmation, can't search properly, can't post, can't preview alerts.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

I had been using Safari for the last few days. I'm back on Firefox, and this appears to be fixed. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

HappyAtLast said:


> Nothing is fixed over here either, and it is worse.  In Firefox and Adblock on or off I'm getting all the same issues - stupid like confirmation, can't search properly, can't post, can't preview alerts.


Try updating Firefox and rebooting your computer.


----------



## HappyAtLast

movingforward said:


> I do too!  It's a pain to switch over to IE for one site; when all my other forums works just fine in Chrome.





SweetNic_JA said:


> Try updating Firefox and rebooting your computer.


Thanks, I've done that  3 times already.  The first time no change, the 2nd time, everything seemed fixed.  But it's acting up again for the last week.  Just attempted update and reboot again today, and still having same problems.  I hate having to go over to IE just to post here.


----------



## daydreem2876

Sooo ummm... I was having this problem too but only on chrome with my work computer. I just thought it was "the man" keeping tabs on my computer usage


----------



## beverly

You have to disable the Ad block for this site only in your preferences and that will resolve the problem and enable JavaScript

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/user-experience-and-javascript.773321/


----------



## brooklyngal73

It's happening again!  I'm using Chrome; is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## theRaven

I'm having this problem on my laptop and on my phone. My phone does not have an ad block feature. This problem comes up every now and then.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

SweetNic_JA said:


> Try updating Firefox and rebooting your computer.


My problem is back. It's been coming and going for a couple weeks now. It started with "Are you sure you want to like that post?". Now the "Post Reply" text area is not showing at the bottom of the page.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

This is still occurring only occasionally now though


----------



## beverly

You have to disable the Ad block for this site only in your preferences and that will resolve the problem and enable JavaScript

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/user-experience-and-javascript.773321/


----------



## kanozas

beverly said:


> You have to disable the Ad block for this site only in your preferences and that will resolve the problem and enable JavaScript
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/user-experience-and-javascript.773321/




Does that mean we have to be subjected to ads on LHCF though?  They are data mining me lol.


----------



## prettyinpurple

beverly said:


> You have to disable the Ad block for this site only in your preferences and that will resolve the problem and enable JavaScript
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/user-experience-and-javascript.773321/


Didn't work for me, using Chrome.


----------



## prettyinpurple

wrong thread


----------



## BlackRinse

..... 

Opps sorry did not mean to reply to this thread.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

prettyinpurple said:


> Didn't work for me, using Chrome.


*Nor Firefox, I jut ok error now and keep it pushing... *


----------



## demlew

dimopoulos said:


> Can someone give me a screenshot or let me know what the confirmation box says?
> 
> I have tried this on Chrome and Firefox and liked everyone's posts on this topic with no confirmation dialogs popping up. I am not using any ad blockers or anything like that so if you do let me know which one you are using so that I can try and replicate the problem.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! I'm having this same problem again. Also, when I selected your post and hit "Reply", it took me to a reply page and said my reply had been posted - though I hadn't written anything yet. I had to choose "edit" in order to actually write this message. Please help!

This has been happening for me since Monday (I use IE at work and Chrome at home - both have the same issue). TIA!


----------



## soulfusion

Same here.  Also, I could not reply to this thread without replying to a specific post.  My experience with that was as described by @demlew.  When I thanked her post, I got the same message as described by others.  I use chrome. 




demlew said:


> Hi! I'm having this same problem again. Also, when I selected your post and hit "Reply", it took me to a reply page and said my reply had been posted - though I hadn't written anything yet. I had to choose "edit" in order to actually write this message. Please help!
> 
> This has been happening for me since Monday (I use IE at work and Chrome at home - both have the same issue). TIA!


----------



## 1QTPie

Ok, can you all let us know what's wrong with the forum?  We can't like posts. We can't reply, etc. It's been like this all morning.  It's take 12 steps to do anything.


----------



## beverly

We are looking into the issue


----------



## MzRhonda

soulfusion said:


> *Same here.  Also, I could not reply to this thread without replying to a specific post. * My experience with that was as described by @demlew.  When I thanked her post, I got the same message as described by others.  I use chrome.


Same here....I can not reply to posts without replying to a specific post which means it copies it like this did.

Also when doing so I got a message that said thanks for replying or something to that affect, which I hadn't yet, and then I had to click edit to actually type my reply.

Started happening yesterday and I have tried using IE and Chrome, no change.


----------



## Mingus

1QTPie said:


> Ok, can you all let us know what's wrong with the forum?  We can't like posts. We can't reply, etc. It's been like this all morning.  It's take 12 steps to do anything.



Yeah, I just now had to reply to and post this first before being able to go into edit to actually add my message. This is very confusing and frustrating. I thought that I was the only one, but I see it's a more widespread issue. And I disabled all of my extensions, including adblock, in Chrome, Chromium and Firefox. It didn't seem to matter for any of them. The only thing that's working right now is either doing what I just said, replying and editing or using Chrome on my tablet. I'm not sure why Chrome on my tablet is so special that it would be working when nothing else appears to be.

*eta:* And having to confirm likes is getting really ridiculous. It's making me not want to like posts, and I'm a prolific liker.


----------



## Zuleika

@dimopoulos is looking at this issue currently.


----------



## Taleah2009

demlew said:


> Hi! I'm having this same problem again. Also, when I selected your post and hit "Reply", it took me to a reply page and said my reply had been posted - though I hadn't written anything yet. I had to choose "edit" in order to actually write this message. Please help!
> 
> This has been happening for me since Monday (I use IE at work and Chrome at home - both have the same issue). TIA!



I am having this same exact issue!  This is annoying


----------



## Sharpened

A temporary fix: Download a "user agent switcher" to install and set it to an Android phone function. The one for Firefox is HTC OneX.


----------



## 1QTPie

Thanks for the fix.


----------

